# Can Forum?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 9, 2021)

I've always wondered why this site doesn't have a cans sub-forum. I know plenty of people on here who also collect cans. Would it make sense to add one? I find cans when digging bottles and want to post them, but posting then anywhere else doesn't make much sense. I guess for now I'll just have to make do with posting in Digging and finding. Any of Y'all have thoughts on this?


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

I think it would be a good idea I’m not a can collector myself but I have noticed a lot of guys are maybe it’s because it’s a bottle site that’s why there isn’t a can forum.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

I thought the same but it is bottles. People usually post in unexpected discovery or general chat about anything but bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 9, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> I think it would be a good idea I’m not a can collector myself but I have noticed a lot of guys are maybe it’s because it’s a bottle site that’s why there isn’t a can forum.


Yeah, but I always thought we could have a sub forum to post under on here. I mean bottles and cans technically do go together.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Yeah, but I always thought we could have a sub forum to post under on here. I mean bottles and cans technically do go together.


Your right but to others that might not be the case tho I think one should be made however.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Glass,stoneware even wood whiskey bottles exist. I would not mind. We do get enough can related posts. I just think we should ask the members as a whole. Also it may have been addressed before. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Glass,stoneware even wood whiskey bottles exist. I would not mind. We do get enough can related posts. I just think we should ask the members as a whole. Also it may have been addressed before.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yah like a poll I think itd get a good amount of votes


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

My brother was a can guy.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My brother was a can guy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Nice my knowledge on cans is scant except cone tops are rarer generally


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Yah like a poll I think itd get a good amount of votes


Maybe we should let administration know our concerns. See if it even feasible. We might run into some stiff opposition.  Diehard bottle collectors site as this is. Just create Antique-Cans.net a subsidiary of Antique-bottles.net.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Maybe we should let administration know our concerns. See if it even feasible. We might run into some stiff opposition.  Diehard bottle collectors site as this is. Just create Antique-Cans.net a subsidiary of Antique-bottles.net.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Nice my knowledge on cans is scant except cone tops are rarer generally


Conetops are very collectable. I like that bottles do not rust. My bottle caps alone are a rusty problem. Full bottle rusting from the inside out. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Mar 9, 2021)

there already is a couple can sites on the internet 

one is called the " can museum " features 100,000 cans posted to the site so a good place to search if your unsure what you found or have 





__





						Can Museum
					

Can museum of can collections from can collectors world wide.




					www.canmuseum.com
				




I think there might be another site ? but I'm not sure what its called , never been a member there or any others but seen them before in my travels online 

when I find cans its usually tough to figure out where to post them , usually there soda cans , if they were found outdoors , digging and finding worked best or maybe soda section if in better condition and more interesting than normal


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree if we have a marble forum we should definitely have a can forum


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I agree if we have a marble forum we should definitely have a can forum


Where are we supposed to post our Wooden Bottles!? Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

I vote absolutely yes


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Conetops are very collectable. I like that bottles do not rust. My bottle caps alone are a rusty problem. Full bottle rusting from the inside out.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I use chrome wheel polish to remove rust off of bottles , it works decent except the harder stains. Not sure if it would work on those caps.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 10, 2021)

I see cans and then sign advertising and then machines and then...............


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 10, 2021)

I liked the (can) idea because it seemed to fit in bottling but I can see where it could lead to who knows what.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I use chrome wheel polish to remove rust off of bottles , it works decent except the harder stains. Not sure if it would work on those caps.


This is caps on full soda bottles. The soda inside the bottle is falling apart. The seal is compromised letting air inside. The soda starts growing mold and then the rust starts blistering the paint. I have bottles with caps in all stages. I can post some examples tomorrow. No amount of rust remover is going to help. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## texkev (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry on the late reply, I do need to reorganize the forum, I will add cans


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

texkev said:


> Sorry on the late reply, I do need to reorganize the forum, I will add cans


Thank-you,your the best!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 16, 2021)

texkev said:


> Sorry on the late reply, I do need to reorganize the forum, I will add cans


They should also add bottle caps forum


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cans and bottle caps maybe?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> They should also add bottle caps forum




I could see (Bottle Enclosures) instead of caps. I believe Enclosures are a huge part of the bottles and how they evolved


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I could see (Bottle Enclosures) instead of caps. I believe Enclosures are a huge part of the bottles and how they evolved


That's a great suggestion. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I could see (Bottle Enclosures) instead of caps. I believe Enclosures are a huge part of the bottles and how they evolved


Agreed


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Agreed


Closures and caps perhaps.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

